# Quel LECTEUR blu-ray pour mon Mac ?



## brunitou (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

J'envisage l'achat d'un lecteur blu-ray; est-ce que n'importe quel modèle peut faire l'affaire?
J'ai un iMac, un Mac Mini et un MacBook, donc ce serait forcément un externe!
Est-ce que l'USB2 est ok (en lecture donc) ou vaut-il mieux passer par le FW? (si seulement il existe des lecteurs FW; je n'en ai pas vu jusqu'ici)

J'ai vu un modèle très joli (blanc brillant) chez Samsung mais c'est un graveur et il est à 200 roros 

Merci


----------



## barbicaja (1 Octobre 2010)

bonjour,
je ne comprends pas bien ta question, quel rapport entre un lecteur blu-ray et ton Mac, peux-tu éclairer ma lanterne en précisant si c'est un lecteur de salon ou un lecteur graveur ?.
@+


----------



## brunitou (1 Octobre 2010)

barbicaja a dit:


> bonjour,
> je ne comprends pas bien ta question, quel rapport entre un lecteur blu-ray et ton Mac, peux-tu éclairer ma lanterne en précisant si c'est un lecteur de salon ou un lecteur graveur ?.
> @+


Je pensais avoir été clair: si je dis "lecteur pour mon mac", ce n'est forcément pas un lecteur de salon.  Et forcément pas un graveur puisque j'écris "lecteur".  (Je n'ai pas besoin d'un lecteur graveur; je n'ai besoin que d'un lecteur!) 

Quel rapport entre un lecteur blu-ray et mon mac?  Ben le rapport que le blu-ray est un support de stockage optique au même titre que le dvd, que les macs n'en sont pas équipés de série, que c'est exploitable sur OS/X et que j'en voudrais un sur ma/mes machine(s).

Ma question est: quels sont les modèles externes qui fonctionnent bien sur mac... enfin, quels sont les modèles existants tout d'abord! (car je trouve beaucoup de lecteurs-graveurs, relativement chers, et peu de lecteurs seuls, voilou!)

Merci


----------



## barbicaja (1 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir,
J'avais fait quelques recherches dans ce sens et j'ai visité ce site que j'avais trouvé intéressant,
naturellement je ne peux pas en parler en tant qu'utilisateur,en même temps, à travers  certains
 forums  j'ai cru comprendre que la connectique eSata  serait préférable au port USB.
@+

http://translate.google.fr/translate?hl=fr&sl=en&tl=fr&u=http://www.sony-optiarc.eu/


----------



## brunitou (1 Octobre 2010)

barbicaja a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> J'avais fait quelques recherches dans ce sens et j'ai visité ce site que j'avais trouvé intéressant,


merci pour le lien 
(edit: mais ce n'est que le site constructeur Sony; j'aurais bien aimé un comparatif Plextor/Sony/Samsung/etc. - je sais, suis pas difficile  )


barbicaja a dit:


> à travers  certains forums  j'ai cru comprendre que la connectique eSata  serait préférable au port USB.


certes (j'ai moi aussi lu cela;p) mais hélas, comme je disais, j'ai un iMac, un mac mini et un Macbook, donc point de salut pour l'e-sata pour moi !


----------



## r e m y (1 Octobre 2010)

brunitou a dit:


> Je pensais avoir été clair: si je dis "lecteur pour mon mac", ce n'est forcément pas un lecteur de salon.  Et forcément pas un graveur puisque j'écris "lecteur".  (Je n'ai pas besoin d'un lecteur graveur; je n'ai besoin que d'un lecteur!)
> 
> Quel rapport entre un lecteur blu-ray et mon mac?  Ben le rapport que le blu-ray est un support de stockage optique au même titre que le dvd, que les macs n'en sont pas équipés de série, que c'est exploitable sur OS/X et que j'en voudrais un sur ma/mes machine(s).
> 
> ...



Donc tu veux un lecteur blu-ray (pas un graveur) car le blu-ray est un support de stockage.... mais alors si ton lecteur n'est pas un graveur, comment comptes-tu stocker quoi que ce soit dessus???

Ou alors c'est pour lire des disques video blu-ray?
Si c'est ça, tu peux oublier.... MacOS X ne sait pas lire un disque video blu-ray


----------



## brunitou (4 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Donc tu veux un lecteur blu-ray (pas un graveur) car le blu-ray est un support de stockage.... mais alors si ton lecteur n'est pas un graveur, comment comptes-tu stocker quoi que ce soit dessus???
> 
> Ou alors c'est pour lire des disques video blu-ray?
> Si c'est ça, tu peux oublier.... MacOS X ne sait pas lire un disque video blu-ray


Dites, vous le faites exprès ou vous êtes réellement obtus??

J'ai encore le droit de vouloir un LECTEUR blu-ray sans devoir me justifier quant à son utilisation !?

Je n'ai pas dit "je veux un lecteur bluray parce que le bluray est un support de stockage" mais "le rapport que le blu-ray est un support de stockage optique au même titre que le dvd, que les macs n'en sont pas équipés de série, que c'est exploitable sur OS/X et que j'en voudrais un sur ma/mes machine(s)".  Et puis est-il interdit de LIRE un support de stockage ??

Je SAIS TRES BIEN qu'il est impossible de lire la vidéo d'un disque blu-ray sur OS/X (bien qu'il n'est pas impossible de lire les données d'un disque vidéo blu-ray, nuance!), mais de toute façon, là n'est pas l'objet de ma question!

Quelle efficacité sur ce forum: je pose une question claire et précise et on me répond 2x à côté de la plaque!

Désolé pour le coup de gueule!


----------



## herszk (4 Octobre 2010)

J'ai  vu ça : //www.journaldugeek.com/2010/07/21/un-lecteur-blu-ray-usb-a-100-chez-plextor/ 
mais est-ce compatible mac ???


----------



## brunitou (4 Octobre 2010)

Merci herszk , là est justement l'objet de ma question!

A mon avis, tous les lecteurs (et graveurs) externes USB2 sont compatibles, mais j'aurais voulu avoir qqes retours d'expérience sur tel ou tel qui serait plus "mac friendly" (définition certes floue), moins cher, plus "design", plus fiable, plus facile à trouver, etc.

Malgré le fait qu'il soit graveur et cher (ca 200eur), le Samsung blanc brillant me tente bien (double interface e-Sata / USB2)


----------



## melaure (4 Octobre 2010)

Tu peux trouver du matériel sur des sites comme macsales.com ou nextway.ch 

Et même des modèles Firewire 800 chez macsales !


----------



## herszk (4 Octobre 2010)

http://www.macway.com/fr/advanced_s...eur+blu+ray&submitButton.x=0&submitButton.y=0


----------



## brunitou (4 Octobre 2010)

merci melaure, re-merci herszk 



herszk a dit:


> http://www.macway.com/fr/advanced_s...eur+blu+ray&submitButton.x=0&submitButton.y=0


ça reste cher, c'est un interne et c'est un graveur 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h58 ----------

moi je vois bien ça + ça ; pour un prix raisonnable (100aine d'euros) et un look blanc (dommage la "bouche" du lecteur est noire)

ou alors essayer de trouver le LG (et non Samsung, ai du me tromper) "blanc brillant" aux alentour de 200eur (car à 250 = trop cher) (edit: apparemment il est à ce prix chez Amazon Marketplace et Materiel.net)

J'espère que mes pérégrinations webesques seront utiles à d'autres dans le même cas (je ne dois pas être le seul à chercher ce genre de truc! )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h23 ----------






à 178eur dans une boutique "dans la vraie vie" accessible près de chez moi...
Bon, il grave, mais c'est pas grave 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h49 ----------

toujours mieux:




99$
edit:      *Important Message* 


*Blu-Ray USB External Player DVDRW* cannot be shipped to the selected address.
Vive l'Europe! :s


----------



## r e m y (4 Octobre 2010)

brunitou a dit:


> Dites, vous le faites exprès ou vous êtes réellement obtus??
> 
> J'ai encore le droit de vouloir un LECTEUR blu-ray sans devoir me justifier quant à son utilisation !?
> 
> ...


ho! respire un coup!
je voulais juste vérifier que c'était un lecteur de Data Blu-Ray disk et pas un lecteur de Video Blu-Ray disk que tu cherchais, la demande me semblant confuse... (ben oui, pour moi la demande n'est pas claire et précise, tant il est courant de confondre Blu-Ray disk et Video BluRay disk....)


----------



## PO_ (5 Octobre 2010)

ben moi, je vais joueur le chieur de service, mais je voudrais bien savoir ce que l'on peut bien pouvoir lire comme données stockées sur un Blu-Ray, sans qu'il soit question de vidéo ? ? ?


----------



## r e m y (5 Octobre 2010)

PO_ a dit:


> ben moi, je vais joueur le chieur de service, mais je voudrais bien savoir ce que l'on peut bien pouvoir lire comme données stockées sur un Blu-Ray, sans qu'il soit question de vidéo ? ? ?




Si tu obtiens une réponse, je suis preneur également.... mais je sens qu'on va finir d'énerver notre nouvel ami


----------



## brunitou (7 Octobre 2010)

Je ne vais pas m'énerver 

Je lirai des données vidéo mais je ne lirai pas la vidéo sur le Mac (puisque pas possible).
Mais je ne vois pas l'intérêt de parler de "données vidéo": des données sont des bits et des octets, qu'elles soient vidéo, images, documents ou whatever!

Et vu le politquement correct ambiant dans votre république bananière, je me voyais mal entamer mon thread par "quel lecteur blu-ray pour ripper mes films?" !!   Donc, non, je ne m'énerve pas, je ne vais pas vous traiter de ch..eurs mais je vous trouve un brin lourds   (surtout quand on pose des questions SANS répondre au sujet initial)


----------



## brunitou (17 Octobre 2010)

Chez LDLC, y'a pas photo: 14 modèles eSata et 6 modèles USB2... technologie en avance chez Apple   (à moins que je fasse bidouiller mon mac mini pour avoir l'eSata; ça s'est déjà fait)

Bah, de toute façon, côté rapport prix/transportabilité/etc., le petit Plextor me semble tout à fait correct (99 dans boutique IRL)











---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h19 ----------

update: et j'ai commandé (ledit Plextor)


----------



## brunitou (21 Octobre 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> Ou alors c'est pour lire des disques video blu-ray?
> Si c'est ça, tu peux oublier.... MacOS X ne sait pas lire un disque video blu-ray


Hi hi, mon but n'était pas de lire la vidéo du Blu-ray directement sur le Mac car j'avais bien lu partout que c'était impossible... Je me marre  car en fait c'est possible et très facile!  Et tout ça avec un lecteur Blu-ray (ou BD-ROM si remy préfère ) à 99 qui se branche en USB sans alimentation externe 

Décidemment les "Mac user" ne sont apparemment pas trop curieux... 

Allez, si on me le demande gentiment, je veux bien partager mon expérience...


----------



## PO_ (22 Octobre 2010)

brunitou a dit:


> Hi hi, mon but n'était pas de lire la vidéo du Blu-ray directement sur le Mac car j'avais bien lu partout que c'était impossible... Je me marre  car en fait c'est possible et très facile!  Et tout ça avec un lecteur Blu-ray (ou BD-ROM si remy préfère ) à 99 qui se branche en USB sans alimentation externe
> 
> Décidemment les "Mac user" ne sont apparemment pas trop curieux...
> 
> *Allez, si on me le demande gentiment, je veux bien partager mon expérience...*



Bon, allez, je te le demande? ON fait comment ? 

Tu vas parler ? Dis ?

Nous afffons, les moyens te fous faire parler ...


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2010)

brunitou a dit:


> Hi hi, mon but n'était pas de lire la vidéo du Blu-ray directement sur le Mac car j'avais bien lu partout que c'était impossible... Je me marre  car en fait c'est possible et très facile!  Et tout ça avec un lecteur Blu-ray (ou BD-ROM si remy préfère ) à 99 qui se branche en USB sans alimentation externe
> 
> Décidemment les "Mac user" ne sont apparemment pas trop curieux...
> 
> Allez, si on me le demande gentiment, je veux bien partager mon expérience...



On te le demande gentillement, mais ça sent la machine virtuelle Windows, non ?


----------



## brunitou (23 Octobre 2010)

Pffff, Windows, non mais franchement...  

Bon allez, c'est expliqué dans une niouze macge en plus!!  (mais c'est pas là que je l'ai trouvé).

1/ téléchargez bonne gens le freeware MakeMKV

2/ cliquez sur "stream"

3/ enjoy watching your film sur l'adresse IP 192.168.1.5 (par ex.) avec votre browser préféré, VLC ou tout autre lecteur compatible stream et/ou UPNP (Plex ok il me semble).

4/ conclusion: pas de BluRay sur Mac !? 

5/ accessoirement, on peut ripper le blu-ray avec le logiciel sus-mentionné 

6/ par contre, ledit logiciel n'offre pas la possibilité de réencoder (réduire la taille) l'image et/ou le son.  Et problème: quand je repasse à la moulinette le mkv créé dans Handbrake, celui-ci ne voit plus les différents sous-titres (qui sont pourtant bien là). Zut crotte et flute car en RF 17, la qualité est identique (j'ai visionné 10x un sample sur mon plasma et je n'arrive pas à voir le début d'une ombre de différence) et la taille 40% inférieure!  27 Gb pour un film, c'est un peu exagéré, même au prix actuel du Téra 

7/ testé Mac BlurayRipper Pro et Pavtube BluRay Ripper = nuls; le 1er plante lamentablement tout en n'offrant aucune option (choix langues, etc.) et le second n'offre pas la possibilité de choisirs +sieurs sous-titres et/ou +sieurs langues et de plus semble très leeeeeeent -> poubelle tous les 2!

La bien bonne nuit gentilshommes 

PS: il semble y avoir d'autres moyens (plugins pour VLC?) mais j'ai pas persévéré


----------



## rajas (15 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai pas bien compris : tu as pu lire ou ripper puis lire le film ?
As-tu pu convertir la video et l'avoir sur disque ?
Dans quel format ? Avec quel soft ?
Et l'usb2 finalement ça fonctionne bien ? le débit n'est pas trop bas ?

Merci d'avance de tes lumières, car j'ai trop hate de tester tout ça sur mon mac


----------



## christri (18 Janvier 2011)

Cher Brunitou bien le bonjour !
Et bonjour également à tous, du moins tous ceux qui me liront par la suite.

Etant a la recherche de la mème chose que notre ami Brunitou, a savoir un moyen de LIRE LES DONNEES d'un DVD Vidéo BlueRay, non pas pour visionner le film sur mon MAC mais pour les transférer sur mon lecteur multimédia de salon, j'ai atterri sur ce forum en quête d'infos et lu avec un intérêt croissant tout l'échange ayant eu lieu a la fin de l'année dernière entre la communauté et notre ami.

Mort de rire sur le petit énervement qui t'a un temps perturbé, bien compréhensible au demeurant, mais qui ne doit pas nous faire oublier la bonne volonté de ceux qui veulent bien prendre le temps de nous répondre.

Alors je vais tâcher d'être le plus clair possible dans ma demande.
Primo, je pense que toi, Brunitou, de par ton expérience récente, doit pouvoir sans doute me renseigner.

Je suis abonné depuis de longues années a un service de location de DVD par internet, je reçois mes disques par La Poste et les renvoie par le mème moyen.
Depuis un certain temps ils (le loueur), proposent de plus en plus de BlueRay.
Ayant une grande télé full HD avec prises HDMI, j'aimerais bien profiter de ces disques en full HD.
Actuellement j'utilise un lecteur multimédia de salon, relié a mon réseau local, contenant un disque dur, comme lecteur de DVD de salon. Vu l'état des disques de location, c'est top car évite tout risque de défaut de lecture optique, inévitable sur des disques de location.

Mon Mac n'a pas actuellement de lecteur BlueRay.
Je recherchais donc un tel lecteur. Moi aussi je ne cherche pas vraiment a graver des BlueRay de data, le support vierge coûte trop cher vu le prix des disques durs aujourd'hui.
Je voudrais juste pouvoir ripper un DVD Video BlueRay via le logiciel pour MAC ad-hoc, en faire par exemple un fichier MKV que mon lecteur de salon pourrait lire, transférer ce fichier sur mon lecteur de salon via le réseau local (ethernet 100) et profiter du film sur ma grande télé.
Par la suite, si j'ai vraiment aimé le film, j'aimerais transformer le fichier MKV en un DVD SD normal et le conserver, soit sous forme d'un dossier VIDEO_TS soit sous forme de la mème chose en image disque.
Et si vraiment le film dépote grave en HD, pourquoi pas le garder en HD, je stocke certains films sur disques durs utilisés comme des cartouches de stockage par le biais d'un lecteur USB de disques externes que l'on peut éjecter facilement du lecteur. Au prix des disques durs, mème de 2To. maintenant, c'est mieux que tout et bien plus fiable (pour ceux qui savent, voir l'état de lisibilité de certains DVD gravés il y a quelques années, c'est la loterie !).

Bon, voilà, je pense que j'ai bien expliqué mon désir.

J'avais trouvé un logiciel de rippage de BlueRay mais il ne tourne que sous ouinedoze. J'ai bien un ouinedoze émulé avec Parallels Desktop, mais je préférerai tellement une solution 100% MAC !

J'ai téléchargé makemkv pour mac, mais je ne pourrai sans doute pas le tester sans blueray pour l'alimenter...

Brunetou:
- As-tu finalement une solution de rippage de BlueRay qui tienne bien la route sur MAC ?
- Finalement, comme lecteur BlueRay externe, est-tu ravi de ton achat ou pas ?
- Est-il sensible aux aléas de lecture optique ? (défaut, taches, rayures)
- Saurais-tu comment "downsizer" un BlueRay en simple DVD SD ?
- As-tu acquis d'autres expériences intéressantes sur les BlueRay sur MAC ? (rippage, ré-encodage etc...)

J'espère que tu me liras et pourras m'aider un peu, en tout cas j'ai été ravi de lire ton expérience et bien content de pouvoir en profiter un peu.

Bien le bonjour à tous, en attendant le déferlement d'infos fiables, pertinentes et passionnantes, qui ne saurait tarder... 







brunitou a dit:


> Pffff, Windows, non mais franchement...
> 
> Bon allez, c'est expliqué dans une niouze macge en plus!!  (mais c'est pas là que je l'ai trouvé).
> 
> ...


----------



## frolick10 (23 Janvier 2011)

brunitou a dit:


> Bah, de toute façon, côté rapport prix/transportabilité/etc., le petit Plextor me semble tout à fait correct (99 dans boutique IRL)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors ca a donné quoi ? 

Je recherche aussi un lecteur BD, graveur DVD/CD... et le *Plextor ne semble pas graver les DVD.* Tu peux confirmer ?

Mon but étant de remplacer mon graveur slim interne MBP par un SSD et avoir un Graveur externe DVD/CD (compatible mac os X) faisant par la même occasion lecteur BD (quitte a passer sur bootcamp pour windows). 
L'alimentation par simple usb est tentante mais s'il ne grave pas les DVD...


----------



## melaure (24 Janvier 2011)

Graver un BR, ca veut dire un flux de données important, et stable dans le temps (plusieurs heures parfois). Pas question de prendre de l'USB 2 en ce qui me concerne, c'est FW800 incontournable. Pas pour rien que macsales.com ne propose quasiment que des boitiers en FW800 ...


----------



## brunitou (25 Janvier 2011)

christri a dit:


> Cher Brunitou bien le bonjour !
> Et bonjour également à tous, du moins tous ceux qui me liront par la suite.


Oyé ô noble jouvenceau!
Et bien je me flagellerai cent fois en place publique mais je n'avais point vu votre message, bien plaisant à lire au demeurant... Ah qu'il est bon d'être entre gentilshommes et non entre adeptes du sms envoyé à la sauvette  (bon, après 5 ans de macge, j'ai enfin mis une alerte par mail, moi qui n'aime pas ça...)



christri a dit:


> Actuellement j'utilise un lecteur multimédia de salon, relié a mon réseau local, contenant un disque dur, comme lecteur de DVD de salon. Vu l'état des disques de location, c'est top car évite tout risque de défaut de lecture optique, inévitable sur des disques de location


Pas besoin de nous vendre la raison tsé 
Tiens d'ailleurs, je pensais au fait que copier (le mal absolu!!) un dvd/bluray se situe parfois uniquement dans le désir d'utiliser une fonction de... time shifting! Hé oui, dans un de mes 2 videoclubs, on fait des promos du genre 3 films + 1 gratis le WE (2+1 en semaine!) mais on doit le rendre le lendemain! Y compris le dimanche!!  Comment voulez-vous regarder 4 films en une soirée? On est pas des "no-life" ;p
Mais breeeeef...



christri a dit:


> Mon Mac n'a pas actuellement de lecteur BlueRay.


C'est un tort 



christri a dit:


> Je recherchais donc un tel lecteur. Moi aussi je ne cherche pas vraiment a graver des BlueRay de data, le support vierge coûte trop cher vu le prix des disques durs aujourd'hui


Tu as 1000x raison: médias optiques = le passé. Tout chez moi est sur hdd, y compris sur console de jeux. Marre du bziiiizz bziiiizz des cd/dvd/br griffés, etc. Et tout est 100% Mac-compatible.



christri a dit:


> Je voudrais juste pouvoir ripper un DVD Video BlueRay via le logiciel pour MAC ad-hoc, en faire par exemple un fichier MKV que mon lecteur de salon pourrait lire, transférer ce fichier sur mon lecteur de salon via le réseau local (ethernet 100) et profiter du film sur ma grande télé.


No problemo, sauf qu'à ta place, je n'utiliserais pas le réseau, même en ethernet 100, même en ethernet gigabit!  L'idéal étant pour moi un mediacenter avec rack hdd et dock hdd pour le mac. Le Sata3 est juste passable. Faut dire qu'un bluray mon coco ça fait entre 20 et 30Gb (en général). Mais bon, chacun comme il veut.
Le logiciel = makemkv, gratuit car en beta, payant +tard (ils se mouchent pas du pied: 59eur!!)



christri a dit:


> Par la suite, si j'ai vraiment aimé le film, j'aimerais transformer le fichier MKV en un DVD SD normal et le conserver, soit sous forme d'un dossier VIDEO_TS soit sous forme de la mème chose en image disque.


Transformer d'un format à un autre est tjs possible mais je trouve ça prise de tête et "cpu + time consumming". Surtout que pour moi, faire un dvd d'un bluray est une hérésie (codage mpg2 obsolète), à la limite encode en H264 pour réduire la taille. Passer le BR en DVD n'a d'intérêt que pour un film introuvable en dvd (ça m'étonnerait!) et qu'on voudrait passer à des élèves par ex. (pas encore de BR dans les écoles)

Sinon, pour ma part, j'utilise handbrake pour passer à la moulinette les mkv-bluray en mkv-H264 qui seront +petits et compatibles avec le mediacenter de ma fille, moins sophistiqué que celui du salon. Bémol: ça prend des plombes et on ne peut pas facilement récupérer les sous-titres du mkv-bluray (mais pas besoin dans son cas).



christri a dit:


> Et si vraiment le film dépote grave en HD, pourquoi pas le garder en HD, je stocke certains films sur disques durs utilisés comme des cartouches de stockage par le biais d'un lecteur USB de disques externes que l'on peut éjecter facilement du lecteur. Au prix des disques durs, mème de 2To. maintenant, c'est mieux que tout et bien plus fiable (pour ceux qui savent, voir l'état de lisibilité de certains DVD gravés il y a quelques années, c'est la loterie !).


Tu as tout compris!
Et vu qu'au Belgistan (et à mon avis idem en France), il y a une taxe sur les hdd externes, il est encore +intéressant d'utiliser des hdd "internes" (+ rack, dock, ...) Exemple: 119eur le 2Tb en externe et 70eur le hdd interne.



christri a dit:


> J'avais trouvé un logiciel de rippage de BlueRay mais il ne tourne que sous ouinedoze. J'ai bien un ouinedoze émulé avec Parallels Desktop, mais je préférerai tellement une solution 100% MAC !


Encore moins besoin de Windows pour le bluray que pour les dvd jusqu'à pas si longtemps, ce qui est finalement paradoxal vu qu'un Mac ne lit même pas le bluray (en fait si mais pas nativement/facilement)
edit: pas si paradoxal quand on sait que le bluray est du H264 (me semble-t-il, ou dumoins son cousin au mpg4ème degré), format Apple par excellence. - edit2: note que le rippage n'a rien à voir avec la lecture, dans le fond.



christri a dit:


> Brunitou:
> - As-tu finalement une solution de rippage de BlueRay qui tienne bien la route sur MAC ?


makemkv, c'est le SEUL (les autres plantent chez moi!)



christri a dit:


> - Finalement, comme lecteur BlueRay externe, est-tu ravi de ton achat ou pas ?


oui! la cerise sur le gâteau serait un module pour le transformer en bluray de salon (en + je crois que c'était prévu pour ce modèle! mais rien vu jusqu'ici)



christri a dit:


> - Est-il sensible aux aléas de lecture optique ? (défaut, taches, rayures)


zéro problème jusqu'ici mais bon, les blurays loués n'ont pas encore l'état des dvd qui ont 10 ans!



christri a dit:


> - Saurais-tu comment "downsizer" un BlueRay en simple DVD SD ?


non, voir Google et videohelp.com
Mais je le répète: c'est une hérésie!  Passe-le en Handbrake avec les bons settings (H264, MKV pour avoir tout en 1 fichier, filtres inutiles normalement, et surtout choisis "constant quality et qqch entre 16 et 20) et tu auras qqch de de quasi impossible à différencier du bluray (sur une 42" en tout cas) et 3 à 4x plus petit (même en full HD, encore +petit en 720p)!  Je ne le fais pas car 1/ pas envie de faire chauffer mon mac 6 heures pour ça et 2/ je me dis que je verrai peut-être un jour la différence si je passe à un projo + écran de 3 mètres! (et 3/ à cause des sous-titres!!)



christri a dit:


> - As-tu acquis d'autres expériences intéressantes sur les BlueRay sur MAC ? (rippage, ré-encodage etc...)


Non, à part handbrake que je maîtrise bien et le problème des sous-titres.
Je privilégie rapidité/simplicité
Ah si, si tu as un Dune, il existe le générateur de pochettes "DuneX" pour Mac!! Difficile à trouver car programmé par un passionné! (avec qui j'ai fait un peu de "beta-testing";p)



christri a dit:


> J'espère que tu me liras et pourras m'aider un peu, en tout cas j'ai été ravi de lire ton expérience et bien content de pouvoir en profiter un peu.


C'est gentil, c'est un plaisir de se sentir utile 



christri a dit:


> Bien le bonjour à tous, en attendant le déferlement d'infos fiables, pertinentes et passionnantes, qui ne saurait tarder...


vil flatteur !! 
Salut à toi !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h08 ----------




frolick10 a dit:


> Alors ca a donné quoi ?


Ben 100% satisfait !



frolick10 a dit:


> Je recherche aussi un lecteur BD, graveur DVD/CD... et le *Plextor ne semble pas graver les DVD.* Tu peux confirmer ?


Je confirme (enfin, je n'ai jamais essayé!   je re-confirmerai demain)



frolick10 a dit:


> Mon but étant de remplacer mon graveur slim interne MBP par un SSD et avoir un Graveur externe DVD/CD (compatible mac os X) faisant par la même occasion lecteur BD (quitte a passer sur bootcamp pour windows).
> L'alimentation par simple usb est tentante mais s'il ne grave pas les DVD...


Mais quiiii grave encore des dvd !!??  (oui, toi, je sais;p)
PS: en externe, tu as du choix... mais en slim, évidemment, pas grand chose chez nous (+ de choix aux US, je pense surtout aux graveurs BR slim)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h19 ----------




melaure a dit:


> Graver un BR, ca veut dire un flux de données important, et stable dans le temps (plusieurs heures parfois). Pas question de prendre de l'USB 2 en ce qui me concerne, c'est FW800 incontournable. Pas pour rien que macsales.com ne propose quasiment que des boitiers en FW800 ...


Ah, graver, OK...
Note que... le flux vers le graveur est bcp moins important que du lecteur vers le hdd (dans le cas d'un rip) car les graveurs sont encore très lents!  Mais c'est vrai que même en lecture, je ne fais même pas du 4x en moyenne! (40 à 50min pour un film de 20 à 30Gb en fait).

Pour ce qui est de la stabilité, là...

Mais si les constructeurs proposent tous de l'USB, j'ose croire que ça ne fonctionne pas si mal...
Enfin, en FW, il faut oublier, à part justement graveurs internes + boîtiers macsales, mais c'est overseas et cher!  Les constructeurs de graveurs externes proposent eux l'USB2 et... l'e-Sata, et évidemment, pas d'e-Sata chez Mac!  On est qd-mm des gens motivés!  (pas de BR, pas d'e-Sata, pas d'USB3 avant ?, c'est pas que je veuille troller mais... )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h26 ----------




rajas a dit:


> j'ai pas bien compris : tu as pu lire ou ripper puis lire le film ?


Huh?  Ah ben les deux!
On peut le lire en streaming video (du streaming local, faut le faire!;p)
On peut le ripper.
Et forcément on peut le ripper puis le lire 



rajas a dit:


> As-tu pu convertir la video et l'avoir sur disque ?
> Dans quel format ? Avec quel soft ?


Pas de réelle conversion: un simple rip. Mais résultat en MKV, pas structure bluray qui peut être réutilisée pour graver un BR. Dommage que le soft ne propose pas image ISO!
Le soft donc est makemkv (beta).



rajas a dit:


> Et l'usb2 finalement ça fonctionne bien ? le débit n'est pas trop bas ?


Non, nickel. Même si le soft m'affiche une moyenne <4x, ça ne prend finalement "que" 35 à 45min pour un film (j'ai mis 40 à 50 ici plus haut, mwais, je sais plus trop, je ne regarde pas ma montre)



rajas a dit:


> Merci d'avance de tes lumières, car j'ai trop hate de tester tout ça sur mon mac


Oui, j'avoue que j'y croyais pas de trop, vu le peu d'infos sur le sujet!
J'ai presque l'impression de faire figure de pionnier (mais que non puisque des softs existent! C'est juste que c'est l'omerta sur Mac, à croire que les mac users sont bcp plus politiquement corrects que les autres )


----------



## melaure (26 Janvier 2011)

On est encore nombreux à graver des DVD, et surtout il y a du monde dans la générations des 40 et plus. Forcément ceux là vous ne les voyer pas sur MacGé mais ça fait du monde. Dans ma famille on s'envoie couramment des DVD. C'est quand même sympa et moi chiant qu'un download (de toutes façon je ne met PAS mes données perso sur le net). Sans compter qu'avec les DVD Taido Yuden l'impression de surface donne un DVD équivalent au commerce. C'est propre beau, et on on aime les beaux objets 

Quand au prix des BR arrêtez vos délires, on voit que vous n'allez pas souvent sur les sites de ventes. Ca ne coûte plus rien des boites de BR. Entre 1 à 2 euros le BR en cakebox et c'est de la bonne marque (allez voir chez nierle.de).

Quand au flux, la aussi tu es pas au courant mais les graveurs BR en 10 ou 12x sont courant aujourd'hui. Après les médias c'est plus du 6x mais ça fait du 27 Mo/s en constant pendant un long moment quand même. Je ne parierais donc pas un iota sur l'USB ...

Faut sortir de la distorsion de réalité façon Jobs.


----------



## brunitou (27 Janvier 2011)

Houla melaure, j'espère que tu ne t'adresses pas à moi en parlant de distorsion de réalité façon Jobs!!?  S'il y a bien qqun qui n'est pas béni-oui-oui c'est bien moi!

Ok pour la vitesse de tes graveurs BR et pour le prix j'étais bien au courant que sur le net on en trouve à très bas prix.
J'ai déjà dit: moi le média optique, ça me fait ch... !  Ca reste sensible à graver (jamais pu graver sereinement des DVD-DL: de nombreux ratés... aussi bien avec graveur interne qu'externe en FW!  Alors je ne me suis d'avance désintéressé du BR. C'est encore mon droit   (edit: sans compter la durée de vie du média, mais là s'ouvre un débat interminable sur la pertinence de "posséder" du contenu, etc. tjs est-il que mes dvd vieux de 5 ans refusent souvent de fonctionner à 100% et que les dvd-r de qualité continuent d'être plus chers que les autres)

De toute manière, le prix au Go est fort équivalent entre hdd et BR. Je ne sais même pas lequel des 2 est moins cher et je m'en fiche: je trouve le hdd +pratique.

Forcément qu'un partage IRL est plus facile qu'un upload/download entre amis/famille (j'ai un pogoplug mais je n'y mets que des fichiers facilement uploadables càd <150Mb). (et je ne vois pas ce que les données perso sur le net viennent faire là dedans!?)  Mais ça n'a rien à voir avec le choix hdd vs média optique: on amène son disque dur chez cousin Bertrand et hop, c'est même plus rapide que de lui filer 50 dvd!  Le seul avantage est comme dans ton exemple, l'envoi de dvd par la poste, mais franchement, très peu pour moi. Chacun son truc.

Ce n'est pas de la distorsion de réalité que d'expliquer son point de vue!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h05 ----------

PS: j'ai également dit que ripper du bluray en dvd était une hérésie (autant garder le rip BR ou ripper direct le dvd), pas qu'avoir des dvd en était une!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h17 ----------

voilà le truc en utilisation pour les intéressés






à noter qu'il fonctionne également TB avec simple connexion USB sur le Macbook.


----------



## melaure (28 Janvier 2011)

Jamais eu de soucis avec des DVD DL ... je m'en sers régulièrement pour faire des copies de sauvegarde (ne serait-ce que de ceux livrés avec les Macs).

Ensuite ce n'est pas parce que je veux des médias que je n'ai pas de disques durs. J'ai même deux RAID1. Mais je veux aussi pouvoir mettre certaines choses en plus sur des médias optiques. En cas de gros incident électrique, au moins eux seront encore la. Et le DVD est effectivement beaucoup trop petit alors que le prix des BR 25 ou 50 Go fond à toute vitesse ...

Et puis tu oublies la vidéo, alors que tous les caméscopes sont Full HD, on ne peut plus produire nos propres média. Pour moi le Mac n'est plus la référence dans le domaine de la vidéo, c'est totalement bidon ! Je refuse de tomber dans le système mercantile de Jobs ou seul l'IThune Store compte et je conteste fortement ses choix, avant-gardistes, mais trop déconnecté de la réalité du terrain.

Quand au stockage en ligne, NON. Mes données personnelles sont personnelles, elles n'iront pas n'importe où ! Un jour les gens payeront cher leur confiance excessive dans tous ces hébergeurs ... Je ne veux avoir aucune dépendance vis à vis d'eux.

Mais bon pas grave je ferais comme beaucoup, acheter Seven avec mon prochain Mac. Finalement Jobs doit bosser en sous-marin pour Microsoft (entre le BR et les jeux) ...

En attendant j'ai vu la news sur OWC, mais je ne vois rien pour lire les BR dans leur offre. Et puis il manquera toujours le logiciel d'authoring de BR pour faire une belle interface, Toast étant très pauvre à coté d'iDVD ...


----------



## frolick10 (10 Février 2011)

http://www.amazon.fr/Nouveau-Sony-5500s-externe-Blu-ray/dp/B00365GQMC

SONY NEC 5500S

Voilà un Lecteur BD et qui grave les DVD pour 100e env. (combo externe)

Et slim pour ne rien gâcher...


----------



## chawaien (8 Mars 2011)

salut ,nouveau venu et pas expert , 
j 'ai acheté le plextor et suis entrain de ripper mon 1er Blu-ray ( TH Big 4 métallica slayer Megadeath anthrax) ) sur mon mac pro . 
l 'étape suivante sera d 'encoder le fichier MKV en ,???? pour le balancer ensuite en ftp sur mon popcorn C200 nouvellement acquis dans lequel j 'ai inséré un disque de 2 To . 

Question , quel format d'encodage et  quels paramètrages utiliser dans handbrake  sachant que je me fous de la taille du fichier, je veux juste garder l 'exacte qualité du blu-ray d'origine .... ???? et qu il faut que le popcorn C200 puisse lire le format....
je souhaite ainsi me constituer sur mon lecteur multimedia de salon ma DVDthèque et Blu-raythèque ...   

Je ne veux pas de films , juste des concerts , donc je me moque des sous-titres mais je souhaite conserver toutes les options audio( PCM , DTS HD , ...) et switcher en cours de lecture comme sur mon Blu-ray ) . De nouveaux sans aucune perte, je suis puriste audio et video .... 

merci de m'aider ....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h03 ----------

Alors Brunitou, ton expérience me serait précieuse ???? 
j 'ai envoyé un mail privé a ton adresse mais pas de réponse ....

Purée je suis le seul a vouloir me constituer une telle bibliothèque ??? 
Il y a 15 ans je vous rappelle que nous insérions tous nos cd achetés a la fnac pour nous constituer notre discothèque numérique .....que nous utilisons tous les jours aujourd hui .... 

Alors la vidéothèque est la suite logique et inéluctable .... surtout si l'on pense comme notre père steve que le blu-ray est le dernier support physique , il faudra bientôt que les disques durs de nos macs une  bibliothèque Imovie en lieu et place des dizaine de DVD qui ornent nos salons ???


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2011)

chawaien a dit:


> Purée je suis le seul a vouloir me constituer une telle bibliothèque ???
> Il y a 15 ans je vous rappelle que nous insérions tous nos cd achetés a la fnac pour nous constituer notre discothèque numérique .....que nous utilisons tous les jours aujourd hui ....
> 
> Alors la vidéothèque est la suite logique et inéluctable .... surtout si l'on pense comme notre père steve que le blu-ray est le dernier support physique , il faudra bientôt que les disques durs de nos macs une  bibliothèque Imovie en lieu et place des dizaine de DVD qui ornent nos salons ???



Tu semble oublier que la loi DADVSI est passée par là entre temps, et comme les dizaines de DVD qui ornent nos salons sont à 99% protégés contre la copie, tu fais ce que tu veux, mais tu ne viens pas en parler sur MacGe, parce qu'en t'inscrivant, tu t'es engagé à ne pas le faire :



			
				les conditions d'utilisation des forums a dit:
			
		

> *Vous devez vous plier au droit en vigueur* et au respect des personnes, *notamment en matière de droit dauteur et de droits voisins *(piratage), de droit au respect de la vie privée, de diffamation, de pédophilie, dincitation à la violence ou à la haine raciale, etc. *En cas de poursuite, nous pourrons être amenés à révéler votre identité*.


----------



## chawaien (9 Mars 2011)

Il ne s'agit pas de copie de dvd, mais d'exploiter une oeuvre dont je suis le propriétaire légal depuis que j'ai acheté le dvd. 
C'est exactement comme il y a 20 ans,  enregister le vinyl que j'ai acheté chez le disquaire du coin sur une cassette pour passer dans ma voiture. 
Il ne s'agit pas de pirater , diffuser, echanger , ou d'exploitation illégale ... c'est pour mon plus strict usage personnel. c'est comme rentrer un cd acheté a la fnac dans mon itunes....., depuis quand c'est interdit , de mettre sur son ipod , l'album acheté légalement ??? 
D'ailleurs , je n'ai jamais joué le jeu du peer to peer ou de téléchargement illégal.... Et comme tout passionné, ca me coûte tres cher !!  TRES TRES CHER d 'etre bon joueur ! certains diront bon con !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h07 ----------

La copie privée est une exception au droit d'auteur français. L'exception de copie privée autorise une personne à reproduire une uvre de l'esprit pour son usage privé. L'usage privé implique l'utilisation de la ou des copies dans le cercle privé, notion incluant la famille, mais aussi les amis, comme l'ont redéfini les tribunaux récemment.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2011)

chawaien a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas de copie de dvd, mais d'exploiter une oeuvre dont je suis le propriétaire légal depuis que j'ai acheté le dvd.
> C'est exactement comme il y a 20 ans,  enregister le vinyl que j'ai acheté chez le disquaire du coin sur une cassette pour passer dans ma voiture.
> Il ne s'agit pas de pirater , diffuser, echanger , ou d'exploitation illégale ... c'est pour mon plus strict usage personnel. c'est comme rentrer un cd acheté a la fnac dans mon itunes....., depuis quand c'est interdit , de mettre sur son ipod , l'album acheté légalement ???
> D'ailleurs , je n'ai jamais joué le jeu du peer to peer ou de téléchargement illégal.... Et comme tout passionné, ca me coûte tres cher !!  TRES TRES CHER d 'etre bon joueur ! certains diront bon con !



Il n'en reste pas moins que ça ne contredit pas la loi DADVSI, qui dit, elle, en substance, que chercher à comprendre, surmonter ou contourner les protections numérique mises en place par les ayant droit sur le support d'une &#339;uvre constitue une contravention de 4ème classe sanctionnée de 750 &#8364; d'amende par opération (donc par DVD ou Blueray rippé), donc, ton droit à la copie privée ne peut plus, depuis 2006 (ou 2007, je ne sais plus trop), s'exercer que pour des &#339;uvres dont le support ne comporte pas de protection. Si c'est encore le cas pour de nombreux CD audios, en ce qui concerne la vidéo, ça ne représente plus guère que quelques pour mille de ce qui est mis sur le marché.

Par ailleurs, non ! Tu n'es pas propriétaire légal de l'&#339;uvre figurant sur le DVD que tu as acheté légalement, tu n'es propriétaire que de son support physique, mais tu n'as qu'une simple licence d'utilisation de son contenu numérique, ça n'est pas la même chose !


----------



## chawaien (9 Mars 2011)

Tu as certainement raison sur l'aspect juridique de ces problèmes. 

Je suis passionné de HIFI, VIDEO MAC et globalement High tech, mais pas juriste. 
Je ne veux contourner aucune protection, je veux copier de façon privée des blu-ray sur mon lecteur multimédia. Le mal est où ??

Mon projet n'a rien de malhonnête et que si j'espère parvenir à numériser mes disques achetés pour mon plus strict usage personnel. Et si qqun peut me renseigner sur l'encodage sans perte...je suis preneur! 

Que fait l 'apple tv lorsqu'il diffuse le dessin animé de dora acheté pour mon fils sur itunes? 
Que fais- je lorsque je fais passer en air play le dernier clip de rihanna de youtube sur mon apple TV ?  

Au fait, ca sert a quoi un disque dur multimédia de salon ?


----------



## wip (9 Mars 2011)

_Et ça sert à quoi un paquet de feuilles longues OCB Slim ?? _


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Mars 2011)

chawaien a dit:


> Tu as certainement raison sur l'aspect juridique de ces problèmes.
> 
> Je suis passionné de HIFI, VIDEO MAC et globalement High tech, mais pas juriste.
> Je ne veux contourner aucune protection, je veux copier de façon privée des blu-ray sur mon lecteur multimédia. Le mal est où ??
> ...



Alors, moi, je te répond d'un poin de vue "modération" : tu peux faire toutes les copies privées que tu veux, et on peut même t'y aider, tant que ça reste dans la légalité (pas ici, mais dans le forum Vidéo), ce que tu ne peux pas faire, c'est demander de l'aide pour enfreindre la loi, comme les "blue Ray et autres DVD Vidéo du commerce sont tous munis de protections toutes plus DRM les unes que les autres, on ne peut rien faire pour toi pour l'exercice de ton droit à la copie privée, car si tu as droit à une copie privée (tu paie même une taxe pour ça sur presque tout le matos que tu achètes), il t'est interdit de la réaliser &#8230; Les subtilités du législateur quand il se met à la solde de l'industrie, mais vu que _"dura lex sed lex"_, on doit s'y plier, aussi scélérate qu'on trouve cette réglementation.


----------



## volontfrancis (22 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,
J'ai lu tout sur ce forum, ma question est simple, je suis vidéaste amateur, je monte mes films sur FCP ensuite compressor puis Toast 10 pour graver en BR.
Pour des films courts pas de problème avec le graveur pioneer En USB 2 par contre pour des films plus long probème, les images sont en général impeccables mais certaines scènessont vibrantes et pourtant des scènes fixes, cela se produit surtout à la fin du film.
Mon Mac pro date de 2007 et n'est donc pas sata, je ne peux donc pas installer de Graveur BR interne, quelqu'un a-t-il une expérience avec un graveur BR en FW800, sinon peut-on adapter du sata sur mon mac.
Merci pour votre réponse


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mars 2011)

Même en firewire 400 ça devrait mieux fonctionner qu'en USB2, mais en 800, ça irait encore mieux. Graver des DVD en USB2, c'est déjà limite, mais alors, de BlueRay :affraid:


----------



## xao85 (24 Octobre 2012)

Je relance ce sujet qui est un peu vieux. 

Vu que la pomme est en train de supprimer tout ce qui peut s'apparenter à un lecteur DVD... Et que le nouvel iMac vient de finir ce boulot. Je me dis que je vais devoir chercher à mettre enfin un peu de blue  ray dans mon os X. Enfin peut être que les prochains MacPro vont avoir deux baie blue ray. 

Je cherche donc un petit lecteur externe, il peut graver mais ce n'est pas la priorité. Ce que je veux surtout c'est qu'il soit transportable, auto alimenté et avec un design pas trop moche. (ce dernier point étant le plus dur vu que ça ne sera pas un apple ) J'ai beaucoup de films sur ce format et je veux pouvoir les ripper en MKV (merci pour le legiciel Mak MKV) ou en lire quand je parts en voyage. 

J'ai repéré ce model: 

- Samsung Blu-Ray 6x Externe Slim noir





Est ce que certains d'entre vous l'utilise déjà? Si oui votre avis sur ce produit

Sinon d'autres idées de lecteur?


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

Depuis ma dernière réaction, un logiciel pour lire les BR est sorti : macblurayplayer de MacGo.

En cherchant aujourd'hui je suis aussi tombé sur ça, mais je ne sais pas si c'est le même logiciel.

Dans les deux cas ça marche avec une connexion internet (la première fois que tu lis un BR pour passer la clé).

J'essaye de suivre l'actu du matos BR, et perso si je devais acheter ce serait mécanique Pioneer, la différence qualitative étant importante surtout en gravure. Sasmung ou LG, pour moi c'est un peu la même camelote ... Coté Pionner, ils ont un graveur BDR-XD04 qui a l'air pas mal du tout, mais il est très récent et peu d'infos sur la compatiblité Mac.

Il y aussi Panasonic mais je n'ai pas trouvé trop d'infos coté qualité (à part qu'Apple utilise des superdrive Panasonic depuis très longtemps). OWC en vend en graveur multi format simple ou en pack graveur multi format + Toast 11.

Je ne sais pas si Sony fait encore du matos.


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2012)

Le OWC a l'air pas mal mais est un peu plus cher que le samsung mais est avec Toast ce qui est un plus.


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

Je compte bien avoir le BR sur mon prochain Mac de bureau, je ne me suis pas encore lançé parce que je ne suis pas sur qu'un C2D Penryn 2.4 soit suffisant pour décoder ...

Par contre je n'ai pas encore vu de modèle interne pour MBP ...


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2012)

Tu voudrais changer toit même le super drive du MacBook Pro et y mettre un blu ray?


----------



## melaure (25 Octobre 2012)

xao85 a dit:


> Tu voudrais changer toit même le super drive du MacBook Pro et y mettre un blu ray?



Il faut juste un BR de la même taille que le Superdrive Panasonic ...

Un petit débat par ici.

A priori le lecteur BD UJ167 Panasonic ou le graveur UJ-267 rentrerait dans un MBP (épaisseur de 9,5mm).


----------



## xao85 (25 Octobre 2012)

On peut le mettre dans un MacBookr Pro retina?


----------



## melaure (26 Octobre 2012)

xao85 a dit:


> On peut le mettre dans un MacBookr Pro retina?



LOL.

Quoiqu'en enlevant la carte mère ça doit être possible ... :rateau:


----------

